# Newbies could benefit from a comparison of machines.



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi folks, a recent comparison of the major brands names would be a good thing. Any member who has recently done a comparison before making the purchase decision could kick it off.

It all comes down to cents/shirt but cheapest ain't always the best!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Multiple comparisons of all of the machines have been done quite a bit. If you use the search function you should find several threads. Things like "Best DTG", or tjet vs brother, etc...


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Printzilla, I was thinking more of a comparison table which can be cut and pasted then you add your info, so on and so on. Some of the other comparisons are more like discussions. Scrolling for miles to read all the information means you forget some of the earlier posts!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Check out also daguide's (Mark) PDF.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

A comparison table done spreadsheet style is not a bad idea. If you could chose a standard image and then have different machine owners print that to have accurate print time info and then just post the specs of each printer. Good idea!!


----------



## retrô (May 7, 2008)

http://www.screenprintinguniversity.com/spreadsheets/inkjetcomparisonchecklist.pdf


Putting more machines: ANAJET, TEX-JET, QUIOSQUE, HM1, ETC ... 
Putting owners and their experiences good and bad ...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi John, I just so happened to have done this 

Its not a spread sheet but in a question and answer form 

Enjoy
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Retro, you a champion mate! That is a brilliant list that covers far more than I thought of. Combining a list like that with the Q&A list that BobbieLee put together will provide so much good info both newbies and not so newbies would feel so much more informed to make a better choice. So when they do lay down their cash, on what is a major investment, they will feel so much better.

After reading some horror stories about a certain model on this forum it became apparent we need as much info as we can find! And who better than the people who own and us them.


----------



## RandomFuture (Apr 22, 2007)

Problem also is, some people don't get the same problems or are able to operate their machine better than others.


----------



## broidery (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, thank you for the valuable link resource, but I cannot seem to pull up this web site. I got some kind of wierd spynet page stating that this was a website that is ranked number 2 in search engines, blah, blah, blah, but the web page doesn't come up. Any ideas?

Thank you again for your post.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

It's 3 years old dude...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

If you want to create your own comparison, here are some documents that will help you through the process.

www.garmenttools.com/DTG_Chart.pdf

You can still download the original DTG 101 document I created in 2007... but remember that information is now 4+ years old.

http://www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf

Best wishes with your research.

Mark


----------



## broidery (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you, all info is useful to me. I appreciate your time and assistance.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

broidery said:


> Thank you, all info is useful to me. I appreciate your time and assistance.


Not a problem. If you are just getting started, you might want to listen to this podcast as well - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t156894.html. You could probably pick up a couple of things to think about that you might have not already considered.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------

